# Question - do cats' water's break like ours?



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

My pregnant cat (due date unknown) has just "wee'd" all over the work top in my kitchen - despite using litter tray before and just after this. It smelt like wee!!! Could this be her waters' breaking?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't think they do. Sometimes you get a whoosh of fluid (hit me on the cheek - that will teach me the lay on the floor near the business end stroking Mum), but not all the time, and they are usually in full blown labour. Then every cat is completely different. The fluid does not smell like wee though, so it sounds like she just had a pee. Hormones make them do weird things, or maybe a few kittens were pressing on her bladder.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

my cat two days before she gave birth pooed on the kitchen floor, even though her clean litter was right next to her and accessible. i think its just them preparing lol. her waters didnt break as such, she got a plug thing coming out, then water came with each kitten.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

A kitten's sac may break during delivery, causing the fluids to be released, but it's not a great deal of liquid, and of course it may not even be the first kitten! So, no, they don't usually... most kittens are born still in their individual sacs complete with amniotic fluid (which is what the "waters" are).


----------

